

Ask HN: Vibrating band or bracelet for android device - sreenadh

I am looking for a band or bracelet like device that can be worn on my hand and paired with my android mobile (Moto X). I just saw a device by Alcatel named Boomband at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.engadget.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;alcatel-onetouch&#x2F;boomband&#x2F;<p>I often keep my device silent and cannot feel or hear it vibrate if I am not near the device. Plus when I am out, the ringtone is often drowned by the surrounding noise. The only similar device I found was Fitbit Charge and seems too over-priced.<p>So I am looking for a reasonably priced durable device with good battery life.
======
Zigurd
There is a whole category of not-quite-smart Bluetooth devices that only do
ringer and caller ID. A google search, or if you are looking for rock bottom
prices, a search on Aliexpress for _bluetooth ringer bracelet_ will give you
many options.

